# Aquariumplants.com?



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*I thought I had read some reviews of this business but can't find them now!
Anyone have experiences ordering plants from this on-line business with the generic name?
Not a very original name but anyway...they are in Tea, South Dakota.
Thanks, g*


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't order plants, but I have ordered alot of product from them and have been very pleased with their pricing and service.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

they had opened up a canadian outlet here in winnipeg to make it easier on shipping to canadian customers.

i had placed two orders with them, both times for products. i wasn't pleased with their shipping policies at the time. they shipped once a month, so if you wanted your order quicker, you had to order close to their cut-off date.

my first order took many phone calls, many unanswered emails, and less than perfect condition when it did finally arrive. my second order ended up being cancelled, because it was going to take two months before it would finally get to me. but i had to find out through a website update, rather than a personal email or phone call. and it was by chance that i found out after already waiting 3 weeks. that was almost 2 years ago, and i don't plan on ordering from then again. i've noticed that they've added a restocking fee for cancelled orders... big surprise 

of course that was my experience, i know lots of people have had very good experience with them.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i was ready to place orders with them several times but when it came time to calculate shipping cost...just couldn't pull the trigger. their costs were so waaay outta line it made the whole deal a bad deal. too bad for them...


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

I've ordered plants from them a couple of years ago, had no problems, but other items I had ordered were a real pain in the a--. They wouldn't return calls, e-mails or refund my money. I had to get paypal to get my money back. You might want to check out their shipping prices.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*Well!

That about does that for the Tea, South Dakota folks, and, already I had gotten the feedback on the Arizona store. So that really does leave Fresh Aquarium and Aqua Botanic, plus of course, all you nice folks here (thanks again to Big Stick!).

And now for those mosses I need! *


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

ive never ordered equipment but have placed a few plant orders and all of them were shipped by the end of the week and arrived in great condition.


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I have made a few orders with them and have been very pleased. - But I have not tried anything "irregular", tried to contact them, etc.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought a couple of CO2 tanks, JBJ Formosa CFL and their own brand of substrate - I didn't problems.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

gasteriaphile said:


> *Well!
> 
> That about does that for the Tea, South Dakota folks, and, already I had gotten the feedback on the Arizona store. So that really does leave Fresh Aquarium and Aqua Botanic, plus of course, all you nice folks here (thanks again to Big Stick!).
> 
> And now for those mosses I need! *


Ever since buying plants on the For Sale forum here and a couple of other similar sites I've not seen the need to buy from too many commerical establishments. The shipping fees are usually so reasonable amongst fellow members and almost always people put in extra plants and extra amounts too. And the 2-3 WTB postings I put up usually got me numerous replies and offers within hours. Are there certain plants you need or want that you have not seen for sale here or not had a successful WTB posting?


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

My experience wasn't the best. In trying to sell me "their proprietary" substrate (apparently, as I found out later, it is nothing more than SMS) and "substrate fertilization system," they made some extremely disparaging remarks about Tom Barr that left me cold, even before I knew anything about the hobby (or Tom Barr, to be honest).

This says nothing about the quality of their products or shipping; Simply, between their apparent mischaracterization of their substrate as "their invention" when it isn't, and a completely uncalled for personal and disparaging mischaracterization of one of the most experienced, and, in his giving away of knowledge on many forums, generous, aquarists (as I came to know him), just not the way I want to do business, so I chose not to deal with them.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

I’ve made several purchases from them in the past year and I was extremely satisfied. 
I made two different plant purchases and numerous equipment purchases. They were extremely helpful to me and I had no problem asking questions over the phone. They had no problem taking back and exchanging items. 
They indicated that they are swamped with e-mails and do not generally respond to every one. 
They are extremely knowledgeable (They grow all their own plant in tanks like us using artificial light) and are willing to work with you on your project. 
They have a number of unique items one of which is an electronic regulator which I agree with them is the best regulator in the world after trying two others.
I’m not interested in cheap, fast deals; so, I don’t mind waiting for a good thing. They are certainly not e-bay but my experience on e-bay (what am I ?? a yellow star buyer) You get what you pay for!


----------



## robinnight (Feb 3, 2009)

They had disparaging remarks about Tom Barr without prompting. Really odd if you ask me.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

robinnight said:


> They had disparaging remarks about Tom Barr without prompting. Really odd if you ask me.


Did they say something about Tom Barr to you or is that what you picked up from this thread?

I've talked to them a few times and the subject of Tom Barr never came up. They really are very helpful, extremely successful at growing plants and very knowledgeable about growing a wide range of plants.

I don't know of any other place that has such a wide variety of plants available all the time. If you do, I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

I got plants from them a month ago. A couple bundles were in tough shape, so they threw in two more bundles of another plant to compensate. Id give them an 8 out of 10. I ordered a CO2 bottle from them last week, there prices on them are very good. 

As rich815 said, I think I'll be getting any plants from forum members from now on. I'd rather give my money to a fellow hobbyist than a store.


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 1, 2005)

I have just ordered plants from them two weeks ago, and received the plants last Friday (I have asked them to ship only when the weather allows.) The plants came wrapped in with some cone shape bags, soaked newspapers, and then a big zip lock bag. All the plants arrived very healthy, and I am happy with the order.


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

ray-the-pilot said:


> Did they say something about Tom Barr to you or is that what you picked up from this thread?
> 
> I've talked to them a few times and the subject of Tom Barr never came up. They really are very helpful, extremely successful at growing plants and very knowledgeable about growing a wide range of plants.
> 
> I don't know of any other place that has such a wide variety of plants available all the time. If you do, I'd like to hear about it.


I obviously can only speak from my experience. When I discussed what little I had learned at that point about water column dosing from Tom's comments on TPT, and what I had learned from lurking here, they were extremely disparaging to Tom's person, and his views, in a way I personally found shocking, to be honest. I was disappointed, as I had hoped to buy from them for the very reasons many talk about here - I had a cart ready with "their" soil, their "substrate injection system," and many plants to stock my 20H, which now numbers about 100 plants or so.

It is simply a philosophical thing with me. I value relationship and truth more than anything else in my business dealings. If it is true that the company's "proprietary" soil is really nothing more than another's soil, re-branded and marketed as one's "proprietary" own, I have an issue with that. I also have a tremendous issue with trashing another's character with personal slams, and dismissing their work out of hand, when, after the fact, it sure seems to me it just _might_ simply come down to an attack on a theory that doesn't exactly support the notion that substrate enrichment is a necessary component to good plant growth, or, to take it from how it actually was discussed in my conversation with the company, that the notion of water column dosing _might_ have some merit (without exaggeration, to put it mildly) - when the company sells substrate enrichment materials.

But again, I only speak for my one instance, which in my case was enough - I just don't work that way. I am glad others have found them to suit what they are looking for.


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

I have placed 2 orders with them and had problems both times. I first ordered their substrate and after 1 1/2 of waiting for it to be delivered I called them and I was advise that they were out of buckets? WFT you can't send an email.But they did send it out as soon as the buckets came in. Last week I placed another order for their custom aquascape (20.00) and I called a week later to find out what's going on with it. I then was advised that the guy who handles it is out all week and he is backed up and it would be a few WEEKS for him to catch up? HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE! No reason why they couldn't send an email stating they were back up or over booked. I would think twice before I order from them again.


----------



## Kajat (Apr 16, 2009)

I place an order almost two weeks ago and have call and emailed them several times about my order. I got no reply from email and when I talked to the person on the phone the told me both times that my order would ship that day but it never did. These people have the worst customer service of any company I have ever dealt with. They also charged my credit card when they took the order instead of when it is shipped so they have my $350 and I do not have any merchandise. Take my advice and take your business someplace else unless you want a lot of anguish.


----------



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

I've palced a couple of orders with them, and the only snag was that they had to build the regulator I wanted. It's not the best of procatice, but I stil consider it a Mom-Pop shop until they have a bonafide production line. It's more along the line of a Local Gardner with on-line purchase availabilty. The plants I received from them were exceptional, and out of the 12 plant assortment, I received 14, and it had 3-4 of each plant. I will go back unless I can finda cheape source for the plants. 38 plants for $20.00 isn't bad.


----------



## duanemc (Jul 8, 2009)

I have purchased their new electronic regulator, had to send the first one back because of poor workmanship, it was replaced, buts its necessary to keep after them about delivery, they will not answer emails, have always been able to talk to someone if I call, because of their poor customer service I decided not to order plants. Best source for plants I have found is www.freshwateraquariumplants.com in Fariboult, Minn. Don Matakis is the owner/grower, he has called me several times to help walk me through problems after I sent emails for help


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

My story is here:
http://fwaquarium.blogspot.com/2009/06/missing-dwarf-hairgrass-and-yellow.html
I'd hoped to hear back from Vic since this, but I have not.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Two years ago, I purchased the CO2 setup, and their substrate. I accidentally, tripped over the bubble counter and sheared it off at the fitting. I called them, and after sending digital pics, of the piece, they mailed me another BC for free. 

Unfortunately, I always thought their plant shipping charges were WAY out of line.
I have emailed them lately and never got a response.

No matter what I think of them, if they dis T.Barr, in my presence, I would no longer suggest/do any business with them again. In my opinion, he has done more for this hobby than anyone I have met, and is the main reason, I am still involved.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Rats, my comments above apply to http://www.aquariumgarden.com/
and I can say that Vic/complay did follow up with plenty of dwarf hairgrass and some extra java moss as a bonus. sorry for the confusion



dmastin said:


> My story is here:
> http://fwaquarium.blogspot.com/2009/06/missing-dwarf-hairgrass-and-yellow.html
> I'd hoped to hear back from Vic since this, but I have not.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

duanemc said:


> I have purchased their new electronic regulator, had to send the first one back because of poor workmanship, it was replaced, buts its necessary to keep after them about delivery, they will not answer emails, have always been able to talk to someone if I call, because of their poor customer service I decided not to order plants. Best source for plants I have found is www.freshwateraquariumplants.com in Fariboult, Minn. Don Matakis is the owner/grower, he has called me several times to help walk me through problems after I sent emails for help


I too, was interested in APs electronic regulator. However, I am not in the market for one. But I do have a question, that you probably know the answer too. You can only dial up to 4 bps, correct?
A 75 gallon tank needs app. 4-6 bps to get near the preferred level of 30ppm. If this is correct then how would that regulator work with larger tanks?

Your also saving money (shipping charges), buying your plants from Don.

I have bought the large plant package from Don Matakis and would recommend it, all plants arrived in good condition. His phone consultation was quite extensive, and Don seems like a really nice guy.

eace:


----------



## smackpixi (Oct 15, 2008)

Ordered their substrate fertilizer pellets. Shipped next day. Weren't broken when they arrived  (don't order their applicator unless you're really lazy about figuring out how to stick a vitamin sized pellet 2" into your substrate) 

On Tom Barr, I think they simply just disagree with him on proper fertilizing. (One should obviously notice, aquariumplants.com brand of fertilizers don't fit into his recommended tank care so...so yeah, they're gonna have a problem with ideas).


----------



## PaulNorth (Jan 17, 2009)

smackpixi said:


> On Tom Barr, I think they simply just disagree with him on proper fertilizing. (One should obviously notice, aquariumplants.com brand of fertilizers don't fit into his recommended tank care so...so yeah, they're gonna have a problem with ideas).


I certainly don't have an issue with a philosophical, scientific, or other worthy disagreement as to methods. I have an issue with calling a guy like Tom Barr in so many words an imbecilic *&&^, simply because he offers a methodology that happens to mean one's products aren't exactly top on the order list within the man's methodological paradigm.

At the time, I knew nothing of Tom Barr, but boy - I will say it, anyway, I sure sniffed what felt to me like a torrent of bad faith, virtual "preaching" to make a dime, when I smelled it rise from my unfortunate conversation with Aquariumplants.com.

Very quickly after, I learned that Tom gave of his information quite liberally, and generously - not making a dime on any of the thousands of posts and so forth across a host of sites - and he has been a boon to my aquakeeping experience, quite honestly. I thank him for a really gratifying leap forward in terms of what I know (I tip a similar nod of my hat to Diana Walstad, for a different, though no less satisfying methodology).

Again, it isn't for a difference of opinion that I had an issue; it's for a pretty vile character assassination, for less than honorable reasons, in my opinion, and for apparently misrepresenting what is and what isn't "their proprietary" product that cleaved me from wanting to do business with this company.


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

PaulNorth said:


> I certainly don't have an issue with a philosophical, scientific, or other worthy disagreement as to methods. I have an issue with calling a guy like Tom Barr in so many words an imbecilic *&&^, simply because he offers a methodology that happens to mean one's products aren't exactly top on the order list within the man's methodological paradigm.
> 
> At the time, I knew nothing of Tom Barr, but boy - I will say it, anyway, I sure sniffed what felt to me like a torrent of bad faith, virtual "preaching" to make a dime, when I smelled it rise from my unfortunate conversation with Aquariumplants.com.
> 
> ...


Very well written, and I agree. Actually I read a paper published by T.Barr some time ago, comparing dosing ferts via pellets in the substrate, vs. dry ferts and water column dosing, disputing AP's claim of less algae, using their dosing method. At that time, I thought it was their latest "bone of contention". :der:


----------



## plooney (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm about to buy plants from these guys due to their selection. Anyone have better advice on where i should plant shop?


----------



## LargoMike (Sep 16, 2010)

*AquariumPlants.com*

I ordered from them for they indicated they had everyting, plants & equiptment, in stock. Unfortunatly, the simplist item I needed was, in fact, NOT in stock, Economy Undergravel Filter - 12 in. x 30 in. Needless to say, I lost the plants for that tank. I also ended up with a snail infestation from the lilies I ordered.

The loss of the plants due to a simple problem that a decent Invintory/Website interface could have prevented leaves me less enthusistic with them otherwise their plants are decent.

My next order went to ThatPetPlace.com. Heaters, pumps, food, substrate and gravel. Plants were a problem due to the tempature in Florida @ the time. (Not a problem for AquariumPlants.com) When they finally sent my plants, they were acceptable. The shipping was more than reasonable. $23.00 for 85+ lbs of material. Was a bit annoyed to get a flayer fro free shipping or 2 free TShirts with my next order (I just gave them $275.00, they should have thrown them into the order) Wont be back.

Last order was for more plants, Lilies and White and Red Arrowhead for the Groumi tank and Sword for the Angelfish tank. They were shipped promptly in the styrofoam plant cooler I also ordered. (Should have been free with a order over $100.00 but to protect my investment I wont quible abouut $4.00) The swords are much larger than I wanted but I am confident that once they are established, I can cut them back. Shipping was a whopping $41.00. Not even a lubricant.

One would think that with the economy in the state it is, that customer service and care would be much better than it is with both of these cpmpanies. I will not be making any more large purchases until I begin on the Koi pond in the back yard but I would rate both AquariumPlants.com and ThatPetPlace.com substandard but in leu of a better option, we have to deal with lackluster companies like these.

:frusty:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ditto Rich815

If you need to find lots of mosses you could try AFA in CA. They have a great selection and shipping isn't too bad.
1718 Fillmore St
San Francisco, CA 94115-3130
(415) 929-8883


----------



## SumTinsFishy (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got a Email saying their site was no more. There site is turning into an aquarium blog site. is this true?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

SumTinsFishy said:


> I just got a Email saying their site was no more. There site is turning into an aquarium blog site. is this true?


I would go with that is just a rumor.
are you sure it's aquariumplants.com might be confusing freshwaterplants.com freshwateraquariumplants.com and aquariumplants.com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

has any one order mother show plants from them before? I have questions. how tall and wide is the XXL Cryptocoryne Lutea "Giant Mother Plant" and how many leafs does it have? also how tall and wide does the Anubias Nana (Anubias barteri v. ‘Nana’) get and how many leafs does it have?


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I ordered plants. They ranged from being in okay condition to melting. The order took 10 days to ship. The website listed all plants in stock. Nope, and they made a substitution that was nonsensical -- a back of the tank plant in place of a foreground plant. When my order arrived I looked and they were still showing all plants in stock.

I will say the plants were very well packed. But do you really care how well packed your plants are when they are mush and were obviously nearly mush when packed?

I complained. No response. I will never, ever do business with them again.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

LIZ Thanks and that stinks, are there any other places to get good size plants from. the LFS are so expensive around here. 6.99-8.99 for a pot of crypt lutea, some times I get lucky and find it for 4.99. but the pots only have 6-9 leafs... I have any fish so I'm needing warm water plants. also limited on cash when I only get a my check once a month.


----------



## tstille (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll never be ordering from this place again. Ordered at 9AM on a Monday morning and didn't receive my overnight shipment until Thursday. I realize shipping doesn't include processing time, but these guys really need to get their times down. When I called for a status check on Wed. they couldn't even tell me for sure when it would be going out.

One of the items I ordered was listed as in-stock on their website, but wasn't. They ended up subbing 2x Limnophila Americana v. Baewensis for 3 bunches of some horrible looking red plant (thinking Nesaea Red or a type of Ludwiga). ALL the bunches were infested with green algae. Would be nice if they'd at least tell you wtf they subbed with..... All the plants were soppy as hell from excess H20 in the ziploc and wraps. Even the potted HC I ordered was already deteriorating on one side.

All in all, totally unsatisfied. What a waste of money. Gonna be strictly dealing with private purchases via the community from now on.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

tstille said:


> I'll never be ordering from this place again. ...... All in all, totally unsatisfied. What a waste of money. Gonna be strictly dealing with private purchases via the community from now on.


All the plants in my aquaria (except one) are from APC and I've purchased 3 UV sterilzers, two regulators and whole lot of other stuff from them! I've been buying stuff from them for almost 3 years!

I really think that their electronic regulator is absolutely the best regulator you can buy. 
I have not had any real problems with APC.

On the down side, they frequently are out of stock on items. I usually call and place my order over the phone and check if items are in stock.

I guess that I am just lucky.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

It was with a little trepidation that I placed my order this weekend after the mixed reviews. My order shipped yesterday by 2nd day UPS and I got it early today. It was a small order for a nano tank. The plants were nice and healthy and I am very pleased. I will very likely buy from them again in a few weeks when I rescape my 60P.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

2nd shipment was just fair to OK. The 2 HC mats looked like it got mushed and the middle part of it looked like it was in the early stage of melt. Not planting these.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

I have ordered from them and relied on them greatly when just starting. They give poor advice and really want to sell you everything they can. Their substrate system has poor cation exchange making it a poor substrate as it won't hold nutrients.

Their dosing regulator is ok, but does not put out the working pressure needed to run an inline atomizer. I had problems with dumping as well.

They oversell their companies products. They are not as good as they claim and I have had more trouble with the products, regulator "doser" and inline reactor.

As a new person they advised me to put 4x24W T5HO's over a 37 gallon which was overdriven by an ice cap ballast. WAY TOO MUCH LIGHT. I purchased the supplies for the lighting and built it into a hood after waiting nearly 2 months for a prefabricated fixture that had been out of stock. I had to call often to ensure things were being worked on and my order was being processed.

I made a final order from them about a month ago and recieved my plants in awful shape. The rotala macandra was almost dead. I managed to save it. The bolbitus was dead. The leaves were black, it was packaged and shipped to me, dead. some of the rhizome is recovering, but it will be sometime before I actually have a plant. The java fern was 2 large leaves with a small bit of rhizome. It wasn't really usable in my tank.

Prices on equipment is decent and you can find a fair amount of supplies, but I would steer clear of their personal products and get plants else where.

* www.azgardens.com has been good, although sent me the wrong plants on occassion and as a beginner I didn't even know it until later. Great place for fish. They also use a shipping schedule so you KNOW when your order is going out and WHEN it will arrive. I love this fact.

* I've ordered from Don Matakis at www.freshwateraquariumplants.com and he was friendly and helpful. He was difficult to get into contact with via email or phone and orders took a while.

* www.aquaforestaquarium.com is a great place especially if you are looking for mosses. I have never had an issue with them or their products. I do think their fissidens nobilis is mislabled and should be fissidens fontanus.

* www.aquabid.com has been a good place to find plants from other hobbyists. I think hobbyists are the best place to get your plants if you can. They are generally in better shape, more generous amounts, better stems, etc. Shippings is more reasonable as well.

* Forums are my fav. place to find plants. By far the best way. You get great plants and you are helping out your fellow hobbyists.

If you read this far great work:clap2: sorry to make such a long post.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

I ordered my first set of plants from them like 4 years ago. I am impressed with the quality of plants that I received. But nobody can beat plants here on our forums, not all the time though.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I find em alot cheaper then the forum for the same plants with from the aquatic nursery I patronize.

I did have an incident yesterday with an AP.com regulator, the thing is maybe 10 weeks old and the o ring collet system on it snapped apart into 3 small pieces, full lifetime warranty on the regulator got me a 3 rebuild kits for the 3 regulators I have from them. 
They have top quality stuff and now that I am setting up a 75g planted ram tank I ordered another Co2 kit and a few mother swords. everything shipped same day, will be here today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

UltraBlue said:


> I have ordered from them and relied on them greatly when just starting. They give poor advice and really want to sell you everything they can. Their substrate system has poor cation exchange making it a poor substrate as it won't hold nutrients.
> 
> Their dosing regulator is ok, but does not put out the working pressure needed to run an inline atomizer. I had problems with dumping as well.
> 
> ...


I have their substrate and its been fine for me.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i agree with the previous poster. I called to order a simple Eheim diffuser and they talked me out of it and talked me into a "BEST IN THE WORLD" powerhead diffuser which I never liked (noisy and ugly) and so it sits in the extra fishtank parts bin in my basement. They did seem knowledgeable when I talked with them and it did work, but I spent more money than i wanted to for something I didn't really want.


----------



## girl4girlz (Jun 20, 2011)

I love their electronic CO2 regulator, I got it a yr ago. I set it and forgot all about it + they gave me a free fill of co2 with the 5lb tank i bought. 
All of their plants are lovely too. The best I ever received from anywhere I ever bought. 
But yes, they do over sell.


----------



## cybercat (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to give Aquariumplants.com a AAA rating. I placed last week a varied order for my new 75 gal. I have not order plants in years. They had the selection I wanted and prices were good. They did not shipped till the following week since I ordered on Thrusday. I got email with tracking number when it was shipped second day.

Plants arrived in late morning. Very well packaged. All are in excellent condition some with babies. Temps outside are well over 90. But plants show no effect of heat in travel. I am planning another order now to help fill in more of tank. There selection is alot larger than other places I have checked out.


----------



## thekid92sho (Jul 22, 2011)

I am a fan of the site. Only use it for plants because I know they want to sell their own products. Plus the weekly drawing is a nice incentive.


----------



## cdwill (Apr 19, 2011)

Called them to see when they'd have Marsilea Minuta in stock, as it was listed as 'out of stock' on their site. I had to speak with three different people, and finally give them the ID number of the plant from their site, before they understood what I was referring to. The first two people had no idea what this plant was. The third guy told me that they'd 'have it in on Monday', and a few seconds after I hung up, the status was changed to 'in stock'.

I ordered online and specified in the order that I didn't want any substituted plants and would rather wait for the species I ordered to be available.

When the shipment arrived, they had substituted Marsilea Minuta for Marsilea Quadrifolia. They also substituted Lilaeopsis Novae-Zalandiae for some of the Lilaeopsis Braziliensis I had ordered. I'm sure they assumed that I wouldn't know the difference. Of course, I was charged as if I had received the species I ordered, which were priced higher than what I had received. Some of the other plants in that shipment were either mushy or had snails. The order total was ~$80 with shipping.

I won't ever deal with them again.


----------



## slimbolen99 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've ordered from them four times over the last three years. Each time there was an issue with the order, BUT, each time they corrected the issue on a timely basis; from refunding some of my money (plant out of stock), to over-nighting replacement plants that were not shipped on the originating order (at their expense). 

I think when you get involved in an operation that big, mistakes can be made, and will be made. The value I assign to a retailer isn't necessarily the lowest cost, it's also based upon how they deal with the problems that arise.

Will I order from them again? Probably.


----------



## AndyManic (Jul 16, 2009)

Plants I got from them had some yellowing leaves, a bunch of snails, and hair algae on one of the stem plants. Shipping was on time, I had the 2 day shipping option. They actually outsource their carpet plants from florida. Prices were not too expensive but the shipping cost was more than half the cost of my order. They were pretty easy to contact by phone too. Overall, not too bad, I might try to look someplace else though for my next purchase.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I just recieved my order and there might be some flaws but overall. Im happy. I even made a unboxing video! ---> 



 or search up "Aquariumplants.com unboxing" on YouTube.


----------



## stevecle (Sep 6, 2012)

I had my worst online shopping experience ever with Aquariumplants.com (and I buy virtually everything online). Their plants arrived in a sewer algae mess. When I called them, they were unbelievably rude. Needless to say, I'd never buy from them again. I should have checked the following references initially. As of September 2012, it would have told me all I needed to know:
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/AquariumPlants
http://www.bbb.org/nebraska/busines...ealers/aquarium-plantscom-in-tea-sd-113002629


----------



## stevecle (Sep 6, 2012)

I found this outfit to be the worst ever. Plants arrived really messed up. Terrible customer service. I should have checked them out more thoroughly. Fool me once ....


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually have had a great experience everytime I have ordered from aquariumplants.com I have had at least 6 orders and I recommend them to anyone.


----------



## biotsrama (Oct 3, 2012)

I've ordered from them several times in the past, and I thought they were pretty good. In my last order, one of the plants, Aponogeton boivinianus, unfortunately melted away within a few days in my tank. I wrote up a detailed review of my experience, including substrate, lighting, temperature, and other tank parameters, and posted it on their website for that plant. Since I didn't want to be overly negative, I also posted more positive reviews of a couple other plants from that order (Aponogeton longiplumulosus and Tiger Lotus, Green) on the same day (April 19, 2012 as "Mike from Boston"). At the time, I know all 3 reviews were posted and visible.

Then a couple days ago, as I was browsing their site, I noticed that my review for Aponogeton boivinianus was missing. An older review for the same plant is still there. My other 2 reviews for the other plants are still there. It was just my review for Aponogeton boivinianus that is gone.

I concluded that my review for Aponogeton boivinianus had been deleted because of the negative experience. I e-mailed the company's customer support. They e-mailed back, essentially saying that customer reviews are "permanent", but their website's "shopping cart version changed", and that could have affected some things.

"Shopping cart version change"? I'm not buying that as the reason my one negative review disappeared. A company that filters, edits, or deletes customers' reviews has no integrity, and I can't trust them and won't do business with them. What if we gave them a huge benefit of the doubt and accept their excuse? In that case, I still lack confidence in a company that allowed serious technical issues to affect customer feedback and the ability of customers to judge potential purchases. That's a significant problem that degrades my trust in the company. So, either way, I cannot recommend aquariumplants.com to anyone.


----------



## biotsrama (Oct 3, 2012)

Also&#8230; just realized this company has a rating of F from the Better Business Bureau!!
http://www.bbb.org/nebraska/busines...ealers/aquarium-plantscom-in-tea-sd-113002629


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I have ordered from them many times no complaints from me.


----------



## mark.h (Mar 27, 2014)

I bought plants from this company and their service was disgraceful and plants turned up dead. Called their office and staff were less than helpful. Will never purchase from aquariumplants.com ever again

Regards,
Mark H


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

I never had any issues with them either, but never purchased live plants from them.
We heard they are relocating to South Florida. 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

mark.h said:


> I bought plants from this company and their service was disgraceful and plants turned up dead. Called their office and staff were less than helpful. Will never purchase from aquariumplants.com ever again
> 
> Regards,
> Mark H


I'm really quite surprised by this post! 
I have been buying stuff from aquariumplants.com for maybe 5 years. Most recently (3/7/14) I purchased: Mayaca fluviatilis, Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle Leucocephala), Sagittaria, Chilensis, and Amazon Sword, Compacta (Echinorodus bleheri 'Compacta'.
Prior to that (11/3/13), I purchased: Staurogyne repens and Amazon Sword, Compacta (Echinorodus bleheri 'Compacta'. 
All of these arrived in perfect condition and are doing well in my aquaria. 
Besides plants, I purchased 2 of their electronic regulators and I have to agree with APC that they are the best regulators in the world after having tried others! 
I have also purchased several UV sterilizers from APC and have never been disappointed. In addition, I always purchase replacement bulbs for my sterilizers from them. 
Whenever I call, they are always courteous (although they seem a little quaint).

The only complaint I have about their service is that they often list items on their web site as "in stock" when it is not. They charge your credit card as soon as you place an internet order, even if they cannot ship it. 
I have found that if they do not send an e-mail confirmation that they have shipped an order within a week of me placing it, you should call to find out why and when it will ship.

They always give me a credit to my account, if I cannot wait for them to clear the backorder.

From my point of view APC is AAA.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I have also used them several times over the years and always great service and plants. Two orders from them last month.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gunther569 (Jan 26, 2008)

I will never buy from this company again. They sent me the wrong plants. Instead of trying to fix the situation, whoever I spoke with argued with me that the rotundifolia I was staring at was wallachi and that "I was wasting his time over pennies" before hanging up on me.


----------



## LittleTinGod (Sep 15, 2015)

I ordered from them a month ago. About 6 different tissue culture plants, and a 3 others. They were all in excellent condition. Only problem i had was that the UPS jerk didn't ring the doorbell or knock so I couldn't sign for them and he just left them sitting by my front door in 90+ degree weather. Luckily I found them within a couple hours and they were fine but that meant I lost my opportunity for the guarantee they offer since I couldn't sign. UPS guys sure can be jerks.... I even had a note taped to the door telling them I was hope and to please make sure I sign.

I'd say I was very happy with them(just not UPS). You do have to order a pretty large quantity to justify shipping but its a fair deal.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

I have now ordered a significant amount from aquarium plants. I bought their carbondoser regulator. It is great. It is a low pressure regulator so dont expect an atomic atomizer from GLA to work with it ( learned the hard way). The reg is very easy to use and adjust, it comes with a dedicated CO2 hose a check valve and a tank to regulator fitting (made with metal, not a plastic coupling...very nice, the folks at the CO2 tank store were impressed).

I later purchased their Carbondoser ext 5000. This thing is great and works as advertised. A word of caution. It comes with absolutely no instructions. It is "dry fitted" together. It comes with the required teflon tape to properly put it together.

I wanted to install this reactor on a Fluval 406. The Fluval ribbed hose is technically a 3/4 hose. However, when it is coupled to another device or hose a Fluval coupler is required. The Fluval coupler is essentially a reducer to a 5/8 hose. I called aquariumplants.com and inquired about this to ensure I ordered the correct hose barb. They advised they would look into it. I ordered the reactor regardless.
They sent both the 3/4 inch barbs and the 5/8inch barbs. Very decent. 

I was a little concerned with ordering since their BBB rating is not great. I will say that their shipping matrix is quite complex. It is not impossible to follow. I found that they followed it to the "T". As long as I knew what to expect I was not overly concerned. 

My first purchase was the regulator....no problems. My second purchase was the reactor and a pH controller....no problems. My third purchase were two plants....no problems (adequately packaged and labeled).

My only beef. I sent one email with an inquiry on a product. I never received a reply. I left an after hours voice mail. I never received a reply. I called during regular business hours and did not leave any message whatsoever. I received a call back within two minutes.

Once I actually spoke to someone my questions were answered and it was a very professional conversation. I hung up with at least the impression that these folks know what they are doing.

My experiences were very positive and I would certainly buy from them in the future. Their regulator is great and very easy to use. Their CO2 reactor is also great (although someone with a DIY state of mind could build one equally as effective). I was impressed with both products as I am not a DIYer.

The plant orders were...I wont say great.. but..adequate. I did appreciate the labeling and the shipping costs. They were not exorbitant. 

My advise would be to read and re-read the shipping policy. Ordering from here is not the same as ordering from Amazon Prime. Where prime is order today receive maybe later today, aquariumplants.com is order today, receive in maybe a week and a half. Know this going in and you won't be stressed out.

My only other suggestion for aquariumplants.com would be to work on their email responses and voicemail questions. Other than that, I was satisfied with their products.


----------



## whiteworm (Sep 29, 2016)

I just ordered from them (placed order on the 17th) and they charged my Visa on the 18th. No shipping update as of now, no plants and no response to 2 emails. Anyone have problems recently?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

whiteworm said:


> I just ordered from them (placed order on the 17th) and they charged my Visa on the 18th. No shipping update as of now, no plants and no response to 2 emails. Anyone have problems recently?


Nevermind. I see you ordered on the 17th.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteworm (Sep 29, 2016)

Just to follow up. I received all the plants i ordered today. They were packed nicely and are in great condition. More than what I expected so i would say 5 stars and will order again. Mike


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

I have ordered many times from aquariumplants.com and i have been very happy with my purchases.
couple things I will point out that are kind of, well.... "obvious" or very literal...
I do not know if they do not send an email notice with non overnight deliveries, but I got a notice via email telling me when my shipment was sent out so there was no confusion as to when it should arrive.

1: They always post about shipping, ie... overnight vs usps and otherways...
my opinion: Do not take chances with weather! pay the extra to have plants overnighted!
nothing worse than your plants sitting in a usps truck on a cold day... you are taking a chance for
a little extra in shipping.... unless you go to vegas a lot, it is a gamble to me....

2: They are very clear on their shipping policy.... order by sunday they go out the following week.
if there are holidays involved, they usually have a post on their website explaining when they will
ship... I ordered plants right before Thanksgiving, and it was clear they wouldn't go out till the 
following week (per their post).

3: While I have not had the issue to try to contact them directly regarding changes to an order, I 
have never had a problem with improper quantities or items. I would have to think that they
probably have so many inquiries that it is really difficult for individual responses, but If you order
something from them and need to adjust your order, it probably has to be done before that 
Sunday cut off day.... It appears they have a system and isn't easy to change it up once it is 
in the process.

4: I always have my(livestock and plant) orders shipped to my WORK ADDRESS> regardless 
of overnight or usps, that way signatures are not a problem, as delivery people seem to regard
deliveries to commercial addresses as more important, and follow the procedure more effiantly.
if for whatever reason, you cannot use your business address.... use one that you know 
someone will be there if you can't..They do send out an email telling when the shipment was sent
and scheduled arrival.... 

Again,, i will reiterate... unless you live within their "normal" shipping area (somewhere where next day usps delivery is normal) I would always pay the extra for OVERNIGHT....
saving some $$ up front for a plant you really want isn't a good deal to me......I treat my plants just like i treat my fish when shipping..... The sooner I get them after they harvest the better....

Just my thoughts ......


----------

